# Baby Gender Guess



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We are less than 2 weeks away from finding out the gender of Hunter's new little sibling and the excitement is growing!

To celebrate the news we are hosting a Gender Reveal Party (it also happens to be my birthday so we are killing to birds with one stone and having a great BBQ at our home) and I thought since you ladies are also friends/family you might like to weigh in on what YOU think baby will be.....

I will post the answer after July 16th.....

Good Luck!:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I definitely believe you will have a little girl Erin---no reasons, just think a little girl. I know whatever the gender, it will be a unique and precious gift from God. I hope the real grandmoms are as excited as I am for you! Sending only good wishes whatever the gender! 
hugs from Kitzi & sandi


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When you said "weigh in" Erin...do we have to do gender AND weight??:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Erin I am so excited for you, hummm are you sure your not going to have twins, lol one of each would be nice


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I think a baby boy


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh Erin I am so excited for you, hummm are you sure your not going to have twins, lol one of each would be nice


 
One of each would have been fantastic but alas, the first ultrasound ruled that out! Only one :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> When you said "weigh in" Erin...do we have to do gender AND weight??:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


oh gosh - not weight!!! I am so not talking about weight gain


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I totally had my own child wrong. Was sure I was having a girl and really wanted one UNTIL the moment I gave birth to my son and was totally in love. :chili::chili::wub::wub:
I'll go for a girl for you and Josh. :Good luck: But it so doesn't matter. Just as long as he/she is healthy. :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I'm going to predict a girl. No reason except I'm feeling very pink today. What a great idea to have a reveal party! Thanks for including us in the excitement.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am having a blue feeling for you Erin....baby boy blue that is! We will see! Can't wait to hear. What ever it is will be wonderful, but for some reason I see you with a little boy!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think it is going to be a very healthy baby girl, just as pretty as her momma:thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I think Hunter is going to have a baby brother - no reason, just a hunch!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I voted Blue.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Today I am feeling like you will be having a little lad, a sweet bundle of baby joy that will be a boy! :wub::wub:

Since I usually am incorrect in my guesses....then a lassie it will be:wub::wub:

Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy....enjoy all this time :wub:

edit: I voted blue b/c of my first inclination


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Erin, I voted girl,no reason just that they are so much fun to shop for.Are you having one of those cakes,where you give the bakery the sealed sex of the baby and they bake a pink or blue cake with white icing. It is than a surprise to everyone.:chili::chili:I just saw that on TV recently.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I voted Blue....cause I'm thinking Hunter would like a little brother...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think in one of our texts I said girl.... So I'm sticking with pink!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I voted a girl! :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think "girl" too! Maybe it's because I want a grandaughter but I just sense it will be a sweet little girl..:wub:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm thinking pink! My DDs name is Erin also, she has 2 boys. So when I need a pink fix, Spookie gets it. No matter which, you will fall instantly in love.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I voted boy!! This is fun!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

A lot of people I know have given birth to girls in the last year or so, but I think you will have a boy.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The poll is pretty much a tie right now!
I am guessing a boy!!! 
Congrats again!
I am super excited for you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You probably don't know me, but I know you from pics at Pat's. For absolutely no reason what so ever...I'm going with..........tada......


BOY

I know that you will be happy beyond belief no matter what the sex is. I would say that I hope you get your heart's desire, but well, your true heart's desire will be fullfilled either way.Best wishes too you..........:wub::wub::wub:​


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Something tells me you are going to have a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I voted that it's a boy....just a hunch. A boy for Hunter : )


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Erin -- I know that you and Josh will be wonderful parents. All I wish for you is an easy delivery and a very healthy baby.

I voted for a boy -- because I just keep seeing "blue".

BTW -- is your B-Day on the 16th?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

How exciting  i voted girl ^_^


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lynn - my birthday is actually the 15th.

I am shocked at how close the vote is.....


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I voted giri :wub::wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't believe its only a week away!!!! At this time next week we will know (if all goes well) if we will be bringing home a brother or sister for Hunter - so exciting!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awww! Erin we are so excited for you and your family. Sassy and I vote for a baby sister. Wishing you a safe, healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Erin, I'm hoping and praying all goes terrific and you have an easy labor. I'll probably be away on vacation when you post the news...I still say GIRL.:chili:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm sure Hunter is hoping for a little brother so I vote Blue!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is hoping for a little boy still (he thinks it would be great!) and DH is hoping for a little girl (Daddys and Daughters - what can I say)? I am still on the fence but am starting to lean towards a little girl based on old wives tales......but the waiting game could come to an end *TOMMORROW *if this little one cooperates!!! WISH US LUCK


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter is hoping for a little boy still (he thinks it would be great!) and DH is hoping for a little girl (Daddys and Daughters - what can I say)? I am still on the fence but am starting to lean towards a little girl based on old wives tales......but the waiting game could come to an end *TOMMORROW *if this little one cooperates!!! WISH US LUCK


I don't know why ... But, I keep thinking it's a girl. Can you feel the baby kicking a lot inside your tummy? If so ... Then it'a a girl!

I am so excited for you, Erin! Boy and girl babies are both little angels ... So, you will be over-joyed either way.:wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm thinkin' pink! PINK PINK PINK!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, pink, pink, pink! 
Wishing you luck tomorrow---but only GOOD luck & God's blessing!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

If you have a boy you can dress Hunter and baby to match...wouldn't that be cute?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I don't know why ... But, I keep thinking it's a girl. Can you feel the baby kicking a lot inside your tummy? If so ... Then it'a a girl!
> 
> I am so excited for you, Erin! Boy and girl babies are both little angels ... So, you will be over-joyed either way.:wub::wub:


Sometimes I think I feel it but I'm still not really sure.  Maybe if we are fortunate to have a 'next time' I will be more certain.



Cosy said:


> I'm thinkin' pink! PINK PINK PINK!


 you and the rest of the family!



edelweiss said:


> Yep, pink, pink, pink!
> Wishing you luck tomorrow---but only GOOD luck & God's blessing!


Thank you so much!!!!



Maglily said:


> If you have a boy you can dress Hunter and baby to match...wouldn't that be cute?


That would be cute and I can see it now - my poor husband would have to get a second job to afford all the custom dog clothes!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin, both of my girls are having boys, sooooooo we need a girl:innocent: 
But I still think your having a boy:innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Paula - everyone I know is having a boy too. I swear it's the year of the boy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I don't know why ... But, I keep thinking it's a girl. * Can you feel the baby kicking a lot inside your tummy? If so ... Then it'a a girl!*
> 
> I am so excited for you, Erin! Boy and girl babies are both little angels ... So, you will be over-joyed either way.:wub::wub:


Marie - when I was pregnant with David it felt like I was giving birth to soccer star Pele's brother. :w00t::w00t: He kicked like crazy and kept hitting a nerve. So not a girl indicator for me


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's almost the 16th!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't stand the suspense!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting:

Hunter? are you there? can you spill the beans? Here boy, nice treat. . . so what do you say?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Mom's still at the doctors - She's been there forever it seems like!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> :Waiting::Waiting:


ditto!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Good luck on the Dr. visit today, Erin! I hope it's a boy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((((ERIN)))))) I'm sooooo excited for you:happy::happy: opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good luck Erin...I'm still thinking PINK!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't even remember what I guessed anymore.:brownbag: The suspense is killing me. 
:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I can't even remember what I guessed anymore.:brownbag: The suspense is killing me.
> :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


 

opcorn:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I can't even remember what I guessed anymore.:brownbag: The suspense is killing me.
> :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


Same here...lol.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Guys - its Hunter!!! My mommy told me what she is having but she said I can't share the news until she tells my grandparents. I'm hoping she will tell them tommorow because I want to share it with all my aunties. Sorry to keep you in suspense.....but I'll tell you as soon as I can!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats Erin, I know you and your hubby are sooo excited. I am so happy for you, we can wait abit longer


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hunter ... you are not only adorable ... but, you are very thoughtful to help keep the secret for your Mommy until she can tell your grandparents. :tender: 

I will check in tomorrow to see if there is any news for you aunties yet. 

Love and hugs for you and your Mommy.:wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Hunter for keeping us informed..but just curious to know what kind of treats you like....:innocent:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thank you Hunter for keeping us informed..but just curious to know what kind of treats you like....:innocent:


And what kind of treats the new baby might like...pink iced ones or blue iced ones? :innocent::innocent:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> And what kind of treats the new baby might like...pink iced ones or blue iced ones? :innocent::innocent:


Or what kind of clothes the new baby may like...what favorite color blankie?:innocent::innocent::innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:happyr :happy dance:?????


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> Same here...lol.[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:ME TOO GOT TO GET GINKO....HAHAHAH


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Will the baby be dressed with bows ... Or bow ties??? :innocent:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Baby had 10 toes and 10 fingers and we saw them all


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((((((erin))))))))


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Are we finding out tonight? The suspense is killing me. :Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Baby had 10 toes and 10 fingers and we saw them all


Hmmm - any other appendages?? :innocent:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Hmmm - any other appendages?? :innocent:


:w00t: Just about peed my pants!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I can't even remember what I guessed anymore.:brownbag: The suspense is killing me.
> :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


 
:w00t: goodness! same here. where is my memory!!! I had to reread what I wrote. I wrote girl, so sticking to it  (although I have to admite that today I feel it's a boy ) but sticking to the original feeling that I first had.


----------

